#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: از بین رفتن پارتیشن هارد seagate

## atorpat

سلام
هارد seagate 320 gig دارم barracuda 7200.11در بایوس و device manage شناسایی میشود اما پارتیشن های اون در دسترس نیستند. برخی نرم افزار ها  پاتیشم اونو نشون میدن اما فرمت اونا رو rewنشون میدن . 
اطلاعات مهمه میخوام ریکاوری بشه.
چکار باید بکنم  راهنمایی بفرمایید لطفا
تشکر

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ♦Nosrat♦

سلام دوست عزیز 
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk48116/

----------

*amen*,*atorpat*,*mj_blue*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*,*غفور*

----------


## atorpat

سلام 
راه حلش چیه ، دوست عزیز!        PC3000   ??

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## ♦Nosrat♦

*سلام 
خوب PC3000 که فوق العادست.
ولی با نرم افزارها تست بگیر*

----------

*amen*,*atorpat*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## matin-mobile

سلام . یا سی دی ویندوز xp بالا بیارش . تو صفحه اول R بزن . میره تو محیط خط فرمان . اونجا 2 تا سوال میکنه . یکی میگه کدوم وین رو می خوای ریپیز کنی و اون یکی  پسورد ادمین ویندوز تصب شده است که اگه نمیدون چیه خالیش بذار . بعد که خط فرمان رو بهت داد اونچا بزن chkdsk /r و اینتر کن . منتظر باش تا مراحل انجام شه . نتیجه زو اعلام کن .

----------

*atorpat*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## 17mousavi

فقط Active@ Partition Recovery

----------

*atorpat*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*,*غفور*,*همتا*

----------


## khelane

acronis 
partition wizard mini
بهترین ها هستن (نظر شخصی) این دوتا خیلی خیلی به کمکم رسیده اند
یه بار هم تو لینوکس لایو تو مجموعه هایرن بوت تست بزنید شاید درست شد
موفق باشی

----------

*atorpat*,*mohsen zmr*,*غفور*,*همتا*

----------


## atorpat

> فقط Active@ Partition Recovery


ممنون 
این نرم افزار امکاناتی برای بازیابی اطلاعات داره؟؟؟
در محیط این نرمافزار فقط پارتیشن ها دیده میشن البته داخل پارتیش ها میشه رفت. و در یک محیط شبیه NCمیشه پوشه ها رو دید . ولی من امکانات یا جایی برای تایپ دستور و کپی این اطلاعات نمی بینم 
میشه راهنمایی بفرمایین.
در آوردن  اطلاعات هدف من هست . 
ممنون

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## atorpat

> سلام . یا سی دی ویندوز xp بالا بیارش . تو صفحه اول R بزن . میره تو محیط خط فرمان . اونجا 2 تا سوال میکنه . یکی میگه کدوم وین رو می خوای ریپیز کنی و اون یکی پسورد ادمین ویندوز تصب شده است که اگه نمیدون چیه خالیش بذار . بعد که خط فرمان رو بهت داد اونچا بزن chkdsk /r و اینتر کن . منتظر باش تا مراحل انجام شه . نتیجه زو اعلام کن .


ممنون دوست عزیز
چون خیلی برای این روش شما وقت گذاشتم جواب دادن دیر شد.
عرض کنم که چون فرمت پارتیشن ها رو نمیشناسه بنا بر این ویندوز قبلی هم که روش بوده رو نمیشناسه و با سی دی ویندوز مستقیم میره به مرحله پارتیشن بندی ، در این مرحله هم پارتیشن ها رو نشون میده ، اما با فرمت unknown و بعد از انتخاب یک پارتیشن پیغمی میده مبنی براینکه میخواد partition table رو آپدیت کنه ولی هر بار failed میده.
ممنون که توجه کردین.
چکار میتونم بکنم.

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## khelane

یه بار تو نرم افزار doctor partition table   
rebuild رو بزن 

ببین درست میشه تو نسخه هایرن همون ورژن ریستور 15 موجوده

----------

*atorpat*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## atorpat

> یه بار تو نرم افزار doctor partition table 
> rebuild رو بزن 
> 
> ببین درست میشه تو نسخه هایرن همون ورژن ریستور 15 موجوده


این نرم افزار که میفرمایید  bootableهست یا نصب میشه در ویندوز؟؟
من نسخه نصب کردنی شو دارم  ولی مشکل هارد اینه که یک دفعه قطع میشه و دیگه تو دیواایس منیجر نمیبینمش!!
تشکر

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## khelane

> این نرم افزار که میفرمایید  bootableهست یا نصب میشه در ویندوز؟؟
> من نسخه نصب کردنی شو دارم  ولی مشکل هارد اینه که یک دفعه قطع میشه و دیگه تو دیواایس منیجر نمیبینمش!!
> تشکر


بهترین حالت ممکن اکثرا تو محیط داس جواب میده و خوبه شما بهتره برید به نسخه بوتیبلش که خیلی خوبه 
ولی قطع شدن هارد شاید مشکل دیگه باشه شما برای اطمینان یه پاور با وات بالا یا کابل برق ساتا حتما 5 سیم باشه و سیم نارنجی رو داشته باشه یهو نری با تبدیل وصلش کنی که خیلی خیلی ضرر داره واسه هارد

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## atorpat

> بهترین حالت ممکن اکثرا تو محیط داس جواب میده و خوبه شما بهتره برید به نسخه بوتیبلش که خیلی خوبه 
> ولی قطع شدن هارد شاید مشکل دیگه باشه شما برای اطمینان یه پاور با وات بالا یا کابل برق ساتا حتما 5 سیم باشه و سیم نارنجی رو داشته باشه یهو نری با تبدیل وصلش کنی که خیلی خیلی ضرر داره واسه هارد


سلام 
با تبدیل که نه، وصل نکردم .  و مشکل قطع شدنش هم حل شد الان تومحیط ویندوز  با ورژن 3 این نرمافزار دارم روش کار میکنم.
فقط یه چیزی هست اونم اینه که برای پیدا کردن پارتیشن های گم شده داره  اسکن میکنه و 24 ساعت گذشته  فقط ده درصد پیشرفت کرده. چون قبلا با این نرم افزار کار نکرده ام میخوام بدونم ، طبیعیه؟؟!!!!
نسخه بوتیبل ندارم تو انجمن  هست دانلد کنم؟؟ پیدا نمیکنم !   میشه آپلود کنین تا دانلود کنیم .. 
متشکر

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## atorpat

> فقط Active@ Partition Recovery


دوست عزیز  با این نرم افزار پارتیشن ها فولدر ها و فایل ها رو میبینم ولی امکانات یا دستوراتی  برا ی کچی اطلاعات به هارد دیگه نیست راهنمایی بفرمایید لطفا
متشکر

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام دوست گرامی
چرا در بخش هارد دیسک پست زدید
شش تا از مدیران از این پست بازدید کردن ولی چرا کسی دقت نمیکنه
خودم چندین مرتبه تست کردم
فولدر و فایل های رو بت نشون میده و با راست کلیک روی خودشون میتونی انها رو استخراج کنی - حالا دقیقا یادم نیست چی باید بزنی تا اظلاعات رو خارج کنی ولی خیلی اسونه
حالا چند تا عکس از همون وضعیت بگیر تا ببینم میشه چه کرد
بنده از همین نسخه استفاده کردم
http://soft98.ir/software/recovery-d...-Recovery.html
اخرین بار اگه اشتباه نکنم فک کنم از نسخه اینترپرایزش استفاده کردم که عالی بود
حالا باز میتونی یه کار دیگه بکنی
EASEUS.Data.Recovery.Wizard.Professional.7.5
iCare Data Recovery Software 5.1
از این دو تا نرم افزار استفاده کن - بالخصوص اولی
خوب یادت باشه از گزینه پارتیشن ریکاوری استفاده کنی نه فایل ریکاوری
وقتی شما گزینه پارتیشن ریکاوری بزنی شروع بع گشتن پارتیشن ها میکنه - اون وقت اطلاعاتت رو نشونت میده - بعد هر کدوم رو دوست داشتی میتونی استخراج کنی 
موفق باشی

----------

*habibi92*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## matin-mobile

> ممنون دوست عزیز
> چون خیلی برای این روش شما وقت گذاشتم جواب دادن دیر شد.
> عرض کنم که چون فرمت پارتیشن ها رو نمیشناسه بنا بر این ویندوز قبلی هم که روش بوده رو نمیشناسه و با سی دی ویندوز مستقیم میره به مرحله پارتیشن بندی ، در این مرحله هم پارتیشن ها رو نشون میده ، اما با فرمت unknown و بعد از انتخاب یک پارتیشن پیغمی میده مبنی براینکه میخواد partition table رو آپدیت کنه ولی هر بار failed میده.
> ممنون که توجه کردین.
> چکار میتونم بکنم.



به نظر من مشکل از اینه که ویندوز شما دستکاری شده . معمولی نیست . یک سری از این سی دی ها رو جوری دستگاری میکنن که اون صفحه اول ریپیر رو نمیاره .

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## 17mousavi

> فقط Active@ Partition Recovery


سلام
دوست عزیز آموزش خاصی نداره نصبش کنی همه چی مشخصه-بعد از اجرای برنامه هاردتو انتخاب میکنی quick scan بعد از دیدن محتویات درایو unallocated شده recover رو میزنی و سلام. راستی برنامه باید ریجستر شده باشه.

----------

*atorpat*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## atorpat

[QUOTE=17mousavi;292215]سلام
دوست عزیز آموزش خاصی نداره نصبش کنی همه چی مشخصه-بعد از اجرای برنامه هاردتو انتخاب میکنی quick scan بعد از دیدن محتویات درایو unallocated شده recover رو میزنی و سلام. راستی برنامه باید ریجستر شده باشه.[/QUOTE
سلام 
ممنون از توجه شما ، من نسخه bootable رو منظورم بود . در نسخه bootable همچین امکاناتی برای کپی اطلاعات وجود نداره. 
تشکر دوست عزیز

----------

*17mousavi*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## atorpat

تشکر از  عزیزان  که کمک کردن ونطراتشون رو دادن
mbrاین هارد رو clear کردم ،   هارد  راه افتاد بعد ریکاوریش کرم.
ممنون وهمگی  موفق باشید.

----------

*17mousavi*,*mohsen zmr*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## amirsaleh

سلام
من ویندوز لپ تاپم رو مجدد ریختم، ولی بعد از بالا اومدن دیگه درایو D رو نمیشناسه . ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

----------

